# How to fix itchy kid mohair and silk collar?



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Made a hoodie from Art Fibers' Kyoto that was soo soft, but my little collar is itchy itchy. :indif: What to do? Hair conditioner? Never used that on silk. Haven't washed it yet, will that calm it down? Will the "bloom" make it better or worse? Fuzzy experts?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Washing may help. Is this pure Mohair? Does it say kid Mohair on the label? Generally kid Mohair is the soft next to the skin stuff you want. Regular, adult, Mohair will tend to be scratchy. The older the animal usually the courser the fiber becomes. Of course there are always exceptions to the rule. Conditioner might help, never have used it on silk either. 

Sorry Im not of much help.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

The label is 69% silk / 25% super kid mohair / 6% extrafine wool. It's a twist of the mohair/wool strand over the silk, here's the cone - the first thing I made from this stuff was a pair of fingerless mitts, they felt lovely.

I just don't have much experience outside of 100% silk for my neckwarmers, they aren't tight but are close. It's hard to see from the photos how dimensional this yarn is, shine and shadow, I just can't resist the colbalt color. Kira made a fabulous little sweater from it but I think she wore a cami underneath.

This was done on a #4 needle, quite tight, so maybe all the little ends are poking out instead of lounging about. The yarn will halo almost an inch on a #6 needle. Did I just go too tight?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

That could be it also. The neck is a very sensitive area, even Angora rabbit can feel prickly sometimes. If you feel like ripping it out and knitting with a larger needle try it. If not then wash it and see if that helps. Maybe knit a second one on larger needles.

That color is gorgeous and I like the looks of that neck warmer. Hopefully you can get worked out so you can wear it.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Made this neckwarmer for my sister and gave it to her today explaining about the itchiness, but she wore it and said it was fine! Guess that's why she can wear polyester & I break out on 50/50 sheets...

But I have the rest of the cone to work up for myself, so I'll do the next one like you say and try larger needles. I just love the Kyoto yarn, wish I could put up the color pallet for you all (including undyed), but here's the link for it: http://artfibers.com/yarn.php?yarnID=6024&page=14&sort=defaultSort

They do a lighter weight too. Each cone is made from a single fleece, and even though I first got the cobalt color (#23) about 4 years ago all my repeat buys, including this January, was an exact match. Next time I'm going for the amethest (#28) - yummy!

Have to admit, I was proud of the way this one came out - made the button holes from a 3-stitch I-cord with #0 needle, set on the cast on-edge; much easier to make an exact fit for the buttons than my scrabby chain loops of the past. (Had to tell my sister giving away those vintage '30's buttons cost me horder's blood.) Every time I do that close basket cable though I swear it'll be never again, but nothing else I've tried makes a thicker fabric.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Just keep in mind that Mohair is extremely warm. I have a 100% Mohair sweater that was knit on huge needles and looks like lace (it's garter stitch). But it has to be one of the warmest sweaters I own and I have a lot of wool sweaters that are really heavy, thick fabric. Mohair, even a little bit in a blend will halo and fill in any holes in the knitting.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Most of my work goes on a #4 needle max, mostly #2, and I think I'm counteracting the benefits of mohair from staying too small and tight. The guage note for Kyoto is 18s/22r + 4" on *#10* needle! I'm going to have to break down and do some major swatching before I start that hoodie.

I can't tell you how much I value your feedback, being tied to the ranch (no visits to the city in sight!) and no other knitters (or fiber workers in any form) around me; this is the only place I have. And that's no left-hand compliment, even in the city I never found folks as generous as you all are.:kiss:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Thank you! That is what this forum is all about. So glad we are able to help you.


----------

